

On the prominence of women on HN - luu
http://www.novemberwest.com/blog/2013/01/19/front-row-seats/

======
wglb
High karma is, to a first order of approximation, proportional to the amount
of time spent on hn. Secondly, many leaders, over time, gather a following--
users look for their commentary as part of their browsing pattern.

I also like to sit up front. I didn't always, but later in life took to that
habit. It is a corralary to "90% of success is just showing up".

------
thaumaturgy
Hmm. I checked a few of the names that occurred to me immediately -- jl,
DaniFong, rachelbythebay -- and you're right, none of them are high score
candidates here.

Still though, I'm not sure if that's evidence of some kind of discrimination,
or just evidence that more women have the good sense not to spend too much
time on HN.

~~~
kellishaver
In my case, it's mostly a matter of browsing HN late at night, so I come in
late to most discussions and usually don't have anything to add that hasn't
already been said. Replying with "I agree" doesn't exactly add to the
conversation, so I just upvote and move on.

I've never felt any sort of discrimination on HN, or in the industry in
general. There was one occasion (working on a contract at a young startup)
where I felt out of place, but it wasn't intentional alienation, just
different interests/priorities, and it had as much to do with age as it was
gender. I had probably 10yrs on almost everyone else there and was just at a
different point in my life.

------
speeder
So, what the op wanted in the end is have a sort of denial that women do not
have big amount of karma as most of men...

Interesting, and the motivations for that alone might be a interesting
subject.

I had a girlfriend once that wanted to stop working to having kids, other
women frequently mistreated her when she voiced that opinion, usually with
tones that implied that all women have a duty to be equal to men, even if they
don't want to.

